# Which personality type is the most paranoid?



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

As an INFJ I'll admit to having had a few fits of paranoia in my life. When off based I attribute it to illogical thinking, and I can see how Ni-Fe or Ni-Te could come off as the most paranoid. But that is really just an opinion I wouldn't mind learning is wrong. I wouldn't want to blame that for what I've been paranoid before either. 

With Fe instead of a Te being my axillary I feel that relates to how I worry more about how others may be feeling about me in times of paranoia over trying to disprove any thoughts I've manifested (in a rare fit of paranoia)


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

thank you all for your input, i've read every post and appreciate 'em



Hotaru said:


> INXJs are the most likely to have suspicious paranoia while INTPs are the most likely to have conspiracy-based paranoia!
> 
> *Ni = Everyone is out to get me! They will all betray me at some point, everybody lies, they always steal my ideas, no one ever believes me. (Fe) What if I'll never be able to help anyone? They don't really love me!*
> Ne-Ti = What if this theory is right and the government is tracking every single one of our devices and I cannot check the internet on the toilet without being observed? Are they trying to develop a new form of mind control through technological conditioning? What if our president was actually a reptilian? What if I am a reptilian too? Should I go test this by attempting to breathe underwater for 3 minutes?
> ...


hey this is 100% me


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Si doms can be neurotic 
Ti doms can be conspiracy theorists and think organisations are out to get them
INFXs can have those problems that come with being introverted, intuitive feelers and feel like big outcasts


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

I will second that INFJs can totally be paranoid. Conspiracy theories intrigue us and give us thoughts to ponder. And if we get paranoid in a relationship all hell can break loose. Not to mention that it can tip off a revenge mode and some serious manipulation. I think you tend to see relationship paranoia more in teens, early 20's. The identity stage 'not always' but sometimes can breed a lot of crazy.


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> INXJs are the most likely to have suspicious paranoia while INTPs are the most likely to have conspiracy-based paranoia!
> 
> Ni = Everyone is out to get me! They will all betray me at some point, everybody lies, they always steal my ideas, no one ever believes me. (Fe) What if I'll never be able to help anyone? They don't really love me!
> Ne-Ti = What if this theory is right and the government is tracking every single one of our devices and I cannot check the internet on the toilet without being observed? Are they trying to develop a new form of mind control through technological conditioning? What if our president was actually a reptilian? What if I am a reptilian too? Should I go test this by attempting to breathe underwater for 3 minutes?
> ...


_*
I completely agree with this. I used to think I was paranoid until I met my INFJ friend. She is paranoid with similar situations of all that you mentioned. Although I don't agree with most of her conspiracy theories, I just let her talk because it's kind of funny and cute. *_


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't stand conspiracy theories. The suggestion that *everything* is orchestrated by the evil government and that nothing is what it seems really irks me. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

Two ISFPs I know are wayyyy into conspiracy theories, ancient aliens, and the paranormal.
Did you know there were two shooters in the Aurora theater? And those little specks of dust in pictures are actually ghosts. And microwaves poison your food. And see that thing that flies by super fast in this video? That's a UFO! Definitely not a bug!
They think I'm closed-minded for not believing every word they say.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Whichever type is the most likely to have trust issues, I assume.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know I can become paranoid in certain moods about people. I can become irrationally convinced they are trying to control me, dismiss me, don't care about me even though they pretend to be nice; only later do I realize it was irrational. When I'm in the 'zone', any claim I have to emotional perceptiveness goes out the window. This might be an INFJ thing, but is more likely a '20-year old me' thing. I'll get past it!


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> INXJs are the most likely to have suspicious paranoia while INTPs are the most likely to have conspiracy-based paranoia!
> 
> Ni = Everyone is out to get me! They will all betray me at some point, everybody lies, they always steal my ideas, no one ever believes me. (Fe) What if I'll never be able to help anyone? They don't really love me!
> Ne-Ti = What if this theory is right and the government is tracking every single one of our devices and I cannot check the internet on the toilet without being observed? Are they trying to develop a new form of mind control through technological conditioning? What if our president was actually a reptilian? What if I am a reptilian too? Should I go test this by attempting to breathe underwater for 3 minutes?
> ...



True! INTP's with our extroverted intuition, are good at noticing patterns in people/society/the world. And naturally thinking about things analytically we can find correlations and falsely assume causation, and then use our imaginations to come up with ten reasons for why and how the conspiracy would start/how it would be operated.


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

I do know an ISFJ that can be really paranoid also. She has 5 children and a lot of OCD tendencies so a lot of it is directed into survival mode circumstances when involving the kids. I think it is slightly more than motherhood causing it, although, I can see where it would be perfectly normal feelings as a parent. Hers gets a little weird because she likes to watch disaster type shows. She's told me she can't help but watch the train-wreck and gravitates towards things that cause her anxiety. So then she thinks about how those scenarios would play out with her family. We discuss end of the world scenarios and while I tend to look at them just from a pondering standpoint, she's already calculating ways that it would actually happen and how she needs to prepare.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

The INxx's?

As an INTJ I have had some extremely paranoid moments.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd say I'm quite paranoid, but I doubt that Neuroticism and MBTI are related. Perhaps Ni is a conspiracy theory function


----------



## Merde (Oct 17, 2014)

well, every personality type can be paranoid blah blee bloop


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I am pretty paranoid sometimes (Ne/Ti)


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

But, just because you're paranoid, don't mean they're not after you!


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

INTJ types can definitely be pretty paranoid. My INTJ dad is a good example of this. A lot of people on this thread are saying that INTPs are paranoid people, but my brother who is perhaps the epitome of an INTP seems to have it together. Of course, that's just one example. I do have an INTP friend who definitely overthinks things. 

ESFJs are also pretty paranoid people. I've never seen anyone worry over petty things as much as my mother. She also thinks my siblings and I are constantly out to get her.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd say an unhealthy INTJ, and a healthy INTP.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Au, I think that would depend on what they're being paranoid about. 

There seems to be a thing bringing up INxJs and INTPs in this thread. I'd imagine that their paranoia is focused towards different sorts of topics and things. I think certain paranoia results from inferior functions and others result from the more dominant ones. 

I'm paranoia as balls regarding dangers in the "real world". I can't go on airplanes comfortably because I am capable of imaging just about how ever single action will result in my death. I will look at the baby next to me and think it somehow has a bomb strapped to it. I will look at all the individuals leaning their heads on the window and imagine this fucking up the airplane somehow. I would think they wouldn't want us pulling up the shades at night because they're secretly hiding something out there. I'd see someone holding a pen and just imagine them stabbing the fuck out of their window and breaking it. There are certain nights where I will sit in my room, too afraid to go to the restroom and wash my teeth because I happen to hear something in the hall and become convinced that it's an alien. 

And logic tells me "that's some heavy bull" but instinct tells me "that's what they want you to think"

So that's kind of what I mean about diversity in the type of paranoia.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

Gonna have to say ESFJs...


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

I know a lot of ISTJs and ISFJs and they can be very paranoid when in the grip because of inferior Ne, I guess. They have a knack for misconstruing everything I say and interpreting friendly gestures negatively. They don't really get into this whole conspiracy theory thing with aliens watching them or whatever, though. It's more like the whole world is out to get them and everyone has and ulterior motive, because who would possibly want to be their friend, blah blah blah.
That being said, I can get pretty paranoid too, but I don't know my type ...


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Most paranoid of what?


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Ohh, nvm =P


----------



## Alpha64 (Apr 30, 2013)

When i think of OCPD i imagine a ISTJ that is unhealthy being dominated by his Ne that erupted out of control.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJs can be pretty paranoid. INTJs aren't the best at reading people, but are driven people who always have a plan and want to be the one that wins. That means we're always on the watch for people who are a threat to the plan. 
I'm always especially paranoid around ENTJs.




Karma said:


> INXJs are the most likely to have suspicious paranoia while INTPs are the most likely to have conspiracy-based paranoia!





Karma said:


> *Ni = Everyone is out to get me! They will all betray me at some point, everybody lies, they always steal my ideas, no one ever believes me. (Fe) What if I'll never be able to help anyone? They don't really love me!
> *Ne-Ti = What if this theory is right and the government is tracking every single one of our devices and I cannot check the internet on the toilet without being observed? Are they trying to develop a new form of mind control through technological conditioning? What if our president was actually a reptilian? What if I am a reptilian too? Should I go test this by attempting to breathe underwater for 3 minutes?
> :kitteh:
> Just for fun~




That's not paranoia, everyone is out to get me so I've got to be there first and be the best. Don't you know competition is how the universe works?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Morn said:


> That's not paranoia, everyone is out to get me so I've got to be there first and be the best. Don't you know competition is how the universe works?


That was an extremely old post I made during a specific confused/denial stage of my life, I wouldn't read too much into it!


----------

